# Wassermenge berechnen



## Mani_09 (31. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute!

Ich bin seit einiger Zeit am Tüfteln wie ich wohl am besten ermittle, wie viele Liter Wasser sich in meinem Gartenteich befinden.
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir da ja weiterhelfen.

Es handelt sich um einen Folienteich, das Erdreich wurde per Hand ausgehoben. Leider ist es bei uns sehr felsig, weswegen ich auch nur etwa 1,40 m hinunter gekommen bin.

Der Teich hat - wie ihr an dem Bild in meinem Album sehen könnt - eher eine Herzform.
Wobei der rechte "Herzflügel" größer ist als der linke.
Und nur die Fläche wo sich die beiden "Flügel" überschneiden ist 1,40 m tief (ca 1,5 x 1 Meter Fläche), der Rest ist seichter und im Schnitt so 50-60 cm tief. In der Mitte ragt unter Wasser ein Felsen hinein, was echt super ausschaut, aber alles zum Berechnen noch komplizierter macht.
Zu den Maßen: Der rechte "Herzflügel" ist etwa 4 Meter lang und im Schnitt 1,5 Meter breit. Der linke "Flügel" ist 3 Meter lang und etwa 1 Meter breit.

Ich hoffe ich habe mich da jetzt nicht allzu sehr verschätzt, aber so nach den Maßen in etwa habe ich das Loch ausgehoben.

Gibt es dafür eine Art Formel wie man die Wassermenge berechnen kann?
Als wir das in der Schule gelernt haben, hatte ich wohl gerade nicht aufgepasst, oder es ist schon zu lange her.

Bin schon gespannt, was ihr dazu sagt 

PS: Auf meiner Skizze: helles Blau - seichteres Wasser, dunkleres Blau - tiefes Wasser, und in der Mitte soll den einragenden Felsen darstellen!

LG Mani


----------



## Joerg (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wassermenge berechnen*

Hi Mani,

es gibt verschiedene Optionen den Wasserinhalt zu ermitteln.

Du könntest ein Raster mit Fäden über dem Teich anlegen und dann die jeweilige Tiefe der einzelnen Felder messen. Ist etwas aufwändig, geht aber gut.

Die andere geht über Konzentrationsänderungen im Wasser. Natriumhydrogenkarbonat zum aufhärten, Salz ...
Die Konzentration vorher und nachher genau messen und dann über Dreisatz das Volumen ermitteln.
Bei einem großen WW ist über die Temperatur auch eine Abschätzung möglich.


----------



## jolantha (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wassermenge berechnen*

Mani, 
nimm diesen Rechner, da kannst Du Deine einzelnen Bereich nacheinander eingeben,
und dann zusammenzählen :
http://www.teichfolien-24.de/teichvolumenrechner/index.html


----------



## Mani_09 (1. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wassermenge berechnen*

Nach dem Prinzip des Rechners:
~4 Meter Länge x ~3 Meter Breite x ~0,8 Meter durchschnittliche Tiefe = 9600 Liter
Scheint das nicht ein bisschen viel?
V.a. weil mein Teich ja durch die Herzform einen Einschnitt hat und deswegen nicht rund ist.


----------



## einfachichKO (1. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wassermenge berechnen*

Dann versuchs doch mal mit 2 Achsen, ein Herz hat, wenn man sich an die Spitze stellt, eine V-Form.
Wenn Du jetzt die beiden Linien als L nimmst und von dort aus misst...


----------



## Mani_09 (1. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wassermenge berechnen*

Ich glaub ich habs jetzt einigermaßen gut gelöst.
Habe meinen Teich in 3 Teile aufgeteilt: den rechten "Flügel", den linken "Flügel", und die tiefere Kernzone.
So habe ich nie mit groß unterschiedlichen Tiefen rechnen müssen und ich denke so komm ich am genauesten ran.
rechts: 1,5 breit x 2,5 lang x 0,7 tief
links: 1,5 breit x 1,5 lang x 0,8 tief
mitte: 1,5 breit x 1,5 lang x 1,4 tief

Komm ich insgesamt auf ein Teichvolumen von ~7500 Liter.

Denke den Wert kann man nehmen, oder?

LG


----------



## jolantha (2. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wassermenge berechnen*

Mani, genauso habe ich das gemeint, als ich schrieb, ---da kannst Du Deine einzelnen Bereich nacheinander eingeben


----------



## Mani_09 (3. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wassermenge berechnen*

Oh, Okay 
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfestellungen!


----------

